# Used Zipper now how do I get video



## drsimm (Jun 26, 2006)

I recently used the Zipper to upgrade my R80 to a 300Gb drive and everything worked great. What my Goals were in trying to do this was to be able to have more HDD space as well as the ability to access and archive video over my network. I have TivoWebPlus installed and working however I am not understanding how to get the vserver? to work or how to get something like Tytools to install. My unit does not have the hackman directory or tool that all the forums reference.

Can anyone help guide me a newbie to directions for getting this last part of my project finished?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not on this forum. Video extractino is forbidden discussion here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Although someone at Tivo told me they don't care what we do as long as TiVo gets their money.
I then told him I wanted to thank whoever left the HMO code in 6.2 for us. That got a chuckle.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Try that other forum mention at the top of the Tivo Zipper page - just don't mention the Zipper.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Although someone at Tivo told me they don't care what we do as long as TiVo gets their money.


They probably don't. But I bet the content providers do.


----------

